# Charlotte DuJardin



## HazuraJane (31 October 2019)

*Charlotte Dujardin has beaten Isabell Werth to win the grand prix* at this weekâ€™s World Cup qualifier in Lyon, France.
Charlotte rode Emma Blundellâ€™s nine-year-old Mount St John Freestyle to score a shade under 80% and win the class by a comfortable margin, with *every judge having her at the top of the leaderboard.*


----------



## splashgirl45 (31 October 2019)

good result .....nice to see all of the judges were in agreement...not sure if emilio is one of isabels top horses through...


----------



## milliepops (31 October 2019)

probably not but he is 3 years older and has been competing FEI GP since 2015 which is quite a lot longer than Freestyle.
I think it's great that she's got another super horse to this level.


----------



## oldie48 (31 October 2019)

Freestyle is a fabulous horse, I'm lucky enough to have seen her several times and she just seems to find everything so easy with none of the tension that you so often see in younger horses establishing themselves at this level. We are so lucky to have such lovely horses coming through!


----------



## Equi (31 October 2019)

Glad to hear it i have a lot of time for Charlotte.


----------



## oldie48 (1 November 2019)

equi said:



			Glad to hear it i have a lot of time for Charlotte.
		
Click to expand...

I do too. I hate this negativity towards her, she is a super talented rider who is able to bring the very best out of a range of different horses. I just wish I had a small amount of her talent and feel!


----------



## Sleighfarer (1 November 2019)

HazuraJane said:



			Charlotte rode Emma Blundellâ€™s nine-year-old Mount St John Freestyle to score a shade under 80% and win the class by a comfortable margin, with *every judge having her at the top of the leaderboard.*

Click to expand...

I think Freestyle is 10, not 9.


----------



## Sleighfarer (1 November 2019)

oldie48 said:



			I do too. I hate this negativity towards her, she is a super talented rider who is able to bring the very best out of a range of different horses. I just wish I had a small amount of her talent and feel!
		
Click to expand...

I agree. I've seen her riding lots of different horses at different levels. Why do you think there is negativity towards her? Is it because she was too successful too quickly for some people's tastes? Were some people hoping she was going to be a one-trick pony? Genuinely interested in what people think.

Freestyle is stunning, but Charlotte's younger horses are also very impressive. I think she said she was bringing Gio out at GP next year.


----------



## milliepops (1 November 2019)

Sleighfarer said:



			I agree. I've seen her riding lots of different horses at different levels. Why do you think there is negativity towards her? Is it because she was too successful too quickly for some people's tastes? Were some people hoping she was going to be a one-trick pony? Genuinely interested in what people think.
		
Click to expand...

i think it's probably that and a big dose of jealousy tbh.
I think she works incredibly hard, and she has been open about how much it has taken out of her and her personal relationships at times.
She's had leg ups during her career, sure, but I don't think that takes anything away from her exceptional achievements. You don't get that kind of consistency without a huge effort and (a fair bit of talent!)


----------



## Sleighfarer (1 November 2019)

milliepops said:



			i think it's probably that and a big dose of jealousy tbh.
I think she works incredibly hard, and she has been open about how much it has taken out of her and her personal relationships at times.
She's had leg ups during her career, sure, but I don't think that takes anything away from her exceptional achievements. You don't get that kind of consistency without a huge effort and (a fair bit of talent!)
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. She's so consistent at all levels and that doesn't come about by accident. I also think that maybe there is that British thing of it being OK to win provided you don't take any credit for it or want it too much.


----------



## Goldenstar (1 November 2019)

The leg ups Charlotte has had are because of her huge natural talent .
Sheâ€™s going to producing horses after horse to this level for many years .


----------



## ycbm (1 November 2019)

That's the measure of a class rider, the ones who can do it on another horse, and another. I can't even I imagine just how hard she works to do it, well done her!


----------



## splashgirl45 (1 November 2019)

she is also a mega competition rider,  she must have nerves i suppose but she always seems very cool and although she has had loads of help from carl, there are not many riders who could have progressed like she has.  we are very lucky that she is carrying on with valegros successors so successfully.  i really like the grey mare, i think she is called florentina, i will get shouted at but i dont like the exagerrated front leg action which now seems so popular.  this is why i loved valegro as his extended trot was amazing and the hinds virtually matched the fronts.


----------



## {97702} (1 November 2019)

Iâ€™m not a particularly a fan after meeting her in the local beauticians where we both go.... she looked down her nose at me like I was something on her shoe!

Maybe she was just having a bad day, goodness knows I have enough of them. Or maybe I should have been a groupie and asked for a selfie together ðŸ˜‚ I was far more impressed when my fellow livery said heâ€™d been chatting to Carl in the barbers shop.... sigh.... â¤ï¸â¤ï¸


----------



## oldie48 (1 November 2019)

Sleighfarer said:



			I agree. I've seen her riding lots of different horses at different levels. Why do you think there is negativity towards her? Is it because she was too successful too quickly for some people's tastes? Were some people hoping she was going to be a one-trick pony? Genuinely interested in what people think.

Freestyle is stunning, but Charlotte's younger horses are also very impressive. I think she said she was bringing Gio out at GP next year.
		
Click to expand...

No idea. I worry that we have a culture of "build them up", knock them down" which I find it very sad. We should celebrate having such a talented rider but not everyone feels the same


----------



## milliepops (1 November 2019)

oldie48 said:



			No idea. I worry that we have a culture of "build them up", knock them down" which I find it very sad.
		
Click to expand...

agree. After the London Olympics it seemed that everyone was behind her. I haven't seen anything from her other than humility, gratitude for the opportunities she's been given and a lot of bloody hard work. So I can't see why the knives have started to come out since then tbh.


----------



## splashgirl45 (1 November 2019)

isabel won today and charlotte came second.....still pretty good scores from charlotte 83.925% and  87.090% for isabel


----------



## oldie48 (1 November 2019)

Levrier said:



			Iâ€™m not a particularly a fan after meeting her in the local beauticians where we both go.... she looked down her nose at me like I was something on her shoe!

Maybe she was just having a bad day, goodness knows I have enough of them. Or maybe I should have been a groupie and asked for a selfie together ðŸ˜‚ I was far more impressed when my fellow livery said heâ€™d been chatting to Carl in the barbers shop.... sigh.... â¤ï¸â¤ï¸
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps Carl felt like chatting and CDJ didn't. why on earth should we think that elite sports people should always be charming to random people they meet when they go out and about in the rest of their lives? I met CDJ in a toilet and she smiled at me but I don't rate her as a rider because she smiled at some random old lady in the loo, I rate her because she's a bloody talented rider. FWIW I have met CH on a number of occasions, way before he became "famous", he's just a natural communicator as well as being an exceptional trainer and rider! Some people have talents heaped upon them!


----------



## {97702} (1 November 2019)

oldie48 said:



			Perhaps Carl felt like chatting and CDJ didn't. why on earth should we think that elite sports people should always be charming to random people they meet when they go out and about in the rest of their lives? I met CDJ in a toilet and she smiled at me but I don't rate her as a rider because she smiled at some random old lady in the loo, I rate her because she's a bloody talented rider. FWIW I have met CH on a number of occasions, way before he became "famous", he's just a natural communicator as well as being an exceptional trainer and rider! Some people have talents heaped upon them!
		
Click to expand...

And that is exactly what I meant when I said she possibly was having a bad day ðŸ™„

It doesnâ€™t take a genius to see that Carl is a natural communicator and people person..... ðŸ™„


----------



## ycbm (1 November 2019)

Carl, from a whole day clinic I watched him teach on, is an egotistical, sarcastic and snipey individual.  He was allowed to crack jokes but no trainee was allowed to answer back in kind.Maybe he was having a bad day. Doesn't stop him being a bloody good rider but I wouldn't choose to train with him from that day's  performance.


----------



## {97702} (1 November 2019)

ycbm said:



			Carl, from a whole day clinic I watched him teach on, is an egotistical, sarcastic and snipey individual.  He was allowed to crack jokes but no trainee was allowed to answer back in kind.Maybe he was having a bad day. Doesn't stop him being a bloody good rider but I wouldn't choose to train with him from that day's  performance.
		
Click to expand...

Unsurprising as it is that you are following me around the forum to disagree with me YMCA, oh wow! You have the â€œexpertiseâ€ of a one day clinic! He lives 10 mins down the road from me.... I know who I would rather believe....

ETA - having regained a sense of perspective, not going round rhe forum to disagree of course, that was stupid of me, just not missing an opportunity ðŸ˜Š


----------



## ycbm (1 November 2019)

You must have an ego the size of the planet to believe that I am following you around to counter your viewsðŸ¤£

I live down (up, actually) the road ten minutes from a lot of people. Unless you drink with him in the pub you haven't a clue what he's really like as a person, and you slagged off Charlotte Dujardin on the basis of bumping into her at your beautician, so how about you get off that offended high horse your sitting on there? 

.


----------



## {97702} (1 November 2019)

ycbm said:



			You must have an ego the size of the planet to believe that I am following you around to counter your views ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

And you must have an observancy level the size of a dead squid to not actually read a post ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

This is the calibre of magistrates we have nowadays folks....  ðŸ™„


----------



## ycbm (1 November 2019)

Wow, do you practise being bitchy to get this good?

I am not currently an unpaid servant of my community as a lay Magistrate and I have not been for a number of years.


----------



## {97702} (1 November 2019)

ycbm said:



			Wow, do you practise being bitchy to get this good?

I am not currently an unpaid servant of my community as a lay Magistrate and I have not been for a number of years.
		
Click to expand...

Oh sorry, you make such a thing about it and the training you received that I had thought it was more recent. Apologies, my bad.


----------



## ycbm (1 November 2019)

I have never ^made a thing^ about my training as a Magistrate or being a Magistrate in the past (because it is not allowed to post on social media as a JP)  though I have been aggressively challenged on it many times and simply responded when that happens.

You dont seem a happy person to me lately Levrier, you seem to be striking out left right and centre at various targets, me included.

.


----------



## EllenJay (1 November 2019)

Really - is this necessary? Both are fabulous riders and great statesmen(women). Not sure what the pair of you are trying to prove. Having met both of them, they are both gracious and a credit to both this country and to their sport.



Levrier said:



			Iâ€™m not a particularly a fan after meeting her in the local beauticians where we both go.... she looked down her nose at me like I was something on her shoe!

Maybe she was just having a bad day, goodness knows I have enough of them. Or maybe I should have been a groupie and asked for a selfie together ðŸ˜‚ I was far more impressed when my fellow livery said heâ€™d been chatting to Carl in the barbers shop.... sigh.... â¤ï¸â¤ï¸
		
Click to expand...




ycbm said:



			Carl, from a whole day clinic I watched him teach on, is an egotistical, sarcastic and snipey individual.  He was allowed to crack jokes but no trainee was allowed to answer back in kind.Maybe he was having a bad day. Doesn't stop him being a bloody good rider but I wouldn't choose to train with him from that day's  performance.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## milliepops (1 November 2019)

Yes there's something a bit odd about arguing over who is a nicer person, in such a catty way.


----------



## ycbm (1 November 2019)

I'm not trying to ^prove^ anything. Carl is a great rider, but having watched him train for a whole day I wouldn't go to him as a trainer. There are also many trainers who wouldn't want to train me ðŸ¤£  Horses for courses, it's an open forum we are all allowed to express views on here. I wish I rode a tenth as well as he does. 

.


----------



## ycbm (1 November 2019)

milliepops said:



			Yes there's something a bit odd about arguing over who is a nicer person, in such a catty way.
		
Click to expand...


Not half as odd as arguing over who's writing catty posts with a catty post yourself MP.


----------



## milliepops (1 November 2019)

Ok keep having a pop, it's no skin off my nose. 
Anyway I'd give my eye teeth to train with him, people I know who have done never report any issues with his attitude.  I personally found CDJ very demanding but not unpleasant at all,  only a one off but I have no reason to think she'd be any different at other times.


----------



## Goldenstar (1 November 2019)

I think heâ€™s a great trainer and will be the standout trainer of his generation .


----------



## ycbm (2 November 2019)

Goldenstar said:



			I think heâ€™s a great trainer and will be the standout trainer of his generation .
		
Click to expand...

He is already, I think. I started a post saying he had changed dressage training on an international level in 2016 and he`s done even more since:

https://forums.horseandhound.co.uk/threads/world-class-dressage-the-hester-influence.734726/


----------



## tristar (2 November 2019)

i am happy with the way i train,  and would not wish to train in the way of  carl or charlotte,        and have no wish to bring out 9 years olds at gp 

let them do what they do only time will tell  

i have no judgement on a personal level,   but top level brings with it so much pressure


----------



## scats (2 November 2019)

I have a huge amount of respect for both Carl and Charlotte and can only dream of being able to ride even 1/10th aswell as them both.

I have met both, albeit briefly, and they come across as nice, genuine people.  Then again, I probably come across as a normal person on a one off meeting, when in reality Iâ€™m a bit odd and totally socially inept! 

I believe they have helped to make dressage more accessible to people and as a result of that, itâ€™s more popular than ever.  Surely that can only be a good thing.


----------



## Skib (2 November 2019)

From an entirely different point - I was having my first  full size school dressage lessons about the time of the UK Olympics. I learn best by watching people do things with horses - demos, clinics or in this case video. 
Charlotte rides the diagonal walk on a long rein, gathers up the reins and is in canter by the next corner.  I was a fumbly new rider but I watched this a lot and the very next week I mimicked her on an RS pony. And it worked.
A perfect lesson.
In theory I could have watched dozens of top dressage riders (whose names i dont know) but in my early days of riding I copied Pippa Funell's vids and the way Charlotte rides seems likewise very human and available.


----------



## HazuraJane (2 November 2019)

Well, like her or not, Charlotte DuJardin has been serious about her riding from childhood and she's worked exceptionally hard to get where she is today. 
I think it may be a mistake to expect superior performance to mean the performer/athlete/artist  is approachable no matter how relate-able they may seem in their performance space.


----------



## Goldenstar (2 November 2019)

CDJ is a extremely hardworking and focused professional  but her natural ability is that she can influence the horses moment of suspension in what seems like an almost super human way .
I think there are more elegant riders and some who sit with more ease but that ability to influence suspension thatâ€™s her magic bullet .


----------



## daffy44 (3 November 2019)

I am fortunate enough to train with Carl regularly, and have done for the past four years, and I'm glad to say that I dont recognise anything in the description ycbm gave from watching him teach.  In my experience I have found him to be an exceptional trainer, he always puts the horse first, he has a great ability to really simplify the training for both the horse and rider, and he is unbelievably generous with everything.  He is also very patient and confidence giving with both riders and horses, hes kind and has a fabulous sense of humour, all the amazing things people say about him are actually true.


----------



## milliepops (3 November 2019)

I honestly don't think you could get so much amazing work from such a range of horses and riders, without a kind heart.
I really think horses know the difference and riders obviously do.


----------



## Cortez (3 November 2019)

daffy44 said:



			I am fortunate enough to train with Carl regularly, and have done for the past four years, and I'm glad to say that I dont recognise anything in the description ycbm gave from watching him teach.  In my experience I have found him to be an exceptional trainer, he always puts the horse first, he has a great ability to really simplify the training for both the horse and rider, and he is unbelievably generous with everything.  He is also very patient and confidence giving with both riders and horses, hes kind and has a fabulous sense of humour, all the amazing things people say about him are actually true.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I would second all of that, although it has been a couple of years since I last met up with him. He can be quite wickedly funny in an informal social setting, and I like cynics


----------



## ycbm (3 November 2019)

I think he was playing to the gallery too much the day I saw him. I'm glad to hear that it's not representative. I doubt I'll ever ride to a standard that would make me a desirable pupil. I was stupid to rise to another poster's jibe about CJD in the way I did. 

.


----------



## Cortez (3 November 2019)

ycbm said:



			I think he was playing to the gallery too much the day I saw him. I'm glad to hear that it's not representative. I doubt I'll ever ride to a standard that would make me a desirable pupil. I was stupid to rise to another poster's jibe about CJD in the way I did.

.
		
Click to expand...

Good Lord! You're not.....mellowing, are you?


----------



## ycbm (3 November 2019)

Cortez said:



			Good Lord! You're not.....mellowing, are you?
		
Click to expand...

Heaven forbid ðŸ¤£


----------

